# Stud service?



## KittyKatMe (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a friend with a 10 month old broken red Mini Rex doe. She would really like to have a litter, and wants to use my Mini Rex buck, Vegas. I am worried about this, as the babies will be "pet quality" and I am afraid that diseases might be transmitted. Should I? Is it safe? I, of course, will not be responsible for the babies.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 26, 2012)

Since the litter would only be pet rabbits, I would not do it. The risks to the doe (even if she is not yours) can be a lot. There can also be risks of sexually transmitted diseases that can affect both the buck and the doe. There are a lot of pet rabbits needing homes, so breeding just for pets is not really a good idea (at least in my opinion). 

If your buck was great show/breeding quality as was her doe, then it might be more worth the risk, but there is still risk. 

Many breeders don't stud out rabbits due to the risk of spreading disease. There are a few who only allow close friends to breed, but that is more rare.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a friend that i used to breed my rabbits witg their rabbits on a regular basis. I also asked to breed to someone from a shows buck but they wanted $100 for the stud survice.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 26, 2012)

I am letting my friend breed her black tan (that she got from me) to one of my chocolate tan bucks. Usually breeders with the buck will ask for the pick of the litter or a fee to use the buck. Like others said Im sure there are plenty of baby rabbits around you that need homes so bringing another pet litter into the world isnt ideal. Risks of disease are out there but the only real concerning one Ive heard of is vent disease.


----------

